# Rat ladder



## ICE (Feb 28, 2014)

There was a floor furnace and there is now a FAU in the attic.  The abandoned Transite flue has been used as a chase for CSST and Romex.  It's also a path from the crawlspace to the attic.  Do you ask them to seal it?





Well I put this in the wrong place.  If a meddling moderator happens by, perhaps you can move it to residential.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2014)

I bet it sure is handy to have the chase.  I presume it's a one story house?

It looks like the top of the wall cavity is open to the attic, so there appears to be some other fireblocking missing.  I would wonder if asking it to be sealed would alienate this owner from me and deter him from future permits.  It also depends on what I was there inspecting, I suppose.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 28, 2014)

> Do you ask them to seal it?


No but I would explain the possible chimney effect it could cause in the event of a fire and aid in the spreading of the fire. Then I would suggest a couple of way they could draft stop it. Fire blocking would be better but harder for most people to accomplish properly.


----------



## north star (Feb 28, 2014)

*=  &  =*



Agree that it should probably be sealed.......They could use some [ fire rated ]

mineral wool without too much effort or cost.

See this link:    

*http://www.certainteed.com/products/insulation/stone-wool-(rock-wool)/317389*



*&  =  &*


----------



## mjesse (Feb 28, 2014)

I would recommend it be sealed (rockwool or similar) but not require it.

Looking at the surrounding framing, that chase is only a small part of their overall fire-blocking problem. A "spit in the ocean" if you will.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 28, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> There was a floor furnace and there is now a FAU in the attic.  The abandoned Transite flue has been used as a chase for CSST and Romex.  It's also a path from the crawlspace to the attic.  Do you ask them to seal it?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I put this in the wrong place.  If a meddling moderator happens by, perhaps you can move it to residential.


------------

Well, a meddling admin did it.................


----------



## ICE (Feb 28, 2014)

I wasn't concerned about fire and by the looks of the wiring, I doubt that anyone else is either.  However, rats in the attic creeps the homeowners out.

The HVAC contractors are never there for inspection.  Half of the time, they don't bother to tell their customer that I am coming.  As a result, the owner is usually put out by my arrival.  Then I give them a correction list.  As they read the corrections, they think that I am being picky because they don't understand any of the technical mistakes.  Then they see rats in the attic.  All of the sudden their disdain is directed at the contractor.  I wish I was in Florida so the correction could say alligators in the attic....or better yet Burmese pythons.

Thanks fatboy.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 31, 2014)

Love this thread. Open "J" box?


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2014)

7. Batts or blankets of mineral wool or glass fiber or other approved materials installed in such a manner as to be securely retained in place.

They don't need mineral wool fiber glass is fine......


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 31, 2014)

I use fiberglass insulation for that kind of thing. It's a common solution in San Francisco and gives a path for future chase needs.

Is there a code that says we shouldn't do that? Something to do with draft stops or something?

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Jul 31, 2014)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I use fiberglass insulation for that kind of thing. It's a common solution in San Francisco and gives a path for future chase needs. Is there a code that says we shouldn't do that? Something to do with draft stops or something?
> 
> Brent.


It's not a shaft in a single story residence.  I'm not sure what the residential code has to say about it.  If it were still a flue it would start in the crawl space and terminate outside.  Now it is a path from the crawl to the attic.  The likelihood of fire climbing the vent is nil but vermin is possible.  The method I see is foam insulation....the yellow Gouda flavored foam.


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd go with something like this....

R302.11 Fireblocking.

In combustible construction, fireblocking shall be provided to cut off all concealed draft openings (both vertical and horizontal) and to form an effective fire barrier between stories, and between a top story and the roof space.

Fireblocking shall be provided in wood-frame construction in the following locations:

1. In concealed spaces of stud walls and partitions, including furred spaces and parallel rows of studs or staggered studs, as follows:

1.1. Vertically at the ceiling and floor levels.


----------



## steveray (Jul 31, 2014)

All that bad wiring and the houses still haven't burned down?........That's why electrical is the lesser trade......


----------



## Msradell (Aug 1, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> All that bad wiring and the houses still haven't burned down?........That's why electrical is the lesser trade......


What you said about bad wiring in houses not burning down is true in most cases but some have certainly burned down because of faulty wiring!.....  Tell me the last time you saw a house burned down because of faulty plumbing!!.....  Now which is the lesser trade??


----------



## steveray (Aug 1, 2014)

CSST......'nuf said......Ever seen a million gallons of pluming go through a house basement? Did you see the UCLA story?



			
				Msradell said:
			
		

> What you said about bad wiring in houses not burning down is true in most cases but some have certainly burned down because of faulty wiring!.....  Tell me the last time you saw a house burned down because of faulty plumbing!!.....  Now which is the lesser trade??


   I was really just breaking ICE's stones....from his comment on the other thread. It is all important, and it can all destroy a home or families finances or whatever when it is done improperly....Fire looks waaaay cooler on the news than mold or sewer gas or flooding, but any way you slice it, you may be rebuilding the house....


----------

